# knuckle buster (credit card imprinter) probs



## rubato456 (Oct 10, 2009)

i got a knuckle buster (credit card imprinter) for my craft show next weekend. i tested it today and the customer copy prints nicely, but merchant copy doesnn't make a very dark imprint no matter what i do and it doesn't line up very well, part of the top of the numbers gets cut off.....so i end up having to rewrite the number to make sure i know if it's a 7 or a 1...just wondering if anyone had any suggestions. i've tried tightening and untightening the name plate that doesn't make much difference

also, i assume the minimum info you ask for is signature, price billing zip code and phone number. do you typically ask for drivers license? and write down address/dl #??

thanks getting totally nervous....... :shock: my first show and of course i'm sick today hope i'll be well for the show


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 10, 2009)

I have one of those and love it.  With mine if you want to adjust it you take the cap off of the handle you slide across and there will be 2 screws that you can tighten or loosen to adjust.  I keep the best looking copy and give the other one to the customer.  I get zip, check exp. date, and ask for phone #.  I have had one say they do not want to give the phone # and I told them no problem.  Also it is a good idea to list everything purchased on the recipt.  I have read that the #1 reason for contested charges is the customer can't remember what they purchased.  So far I have not taken a bad charge card or check.  I hope this helps.

Bruce


----------



## Marj (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Deborah,
When I first got my imprinter I had to have a friend come over and we "played" with the dang thing for several hours until we got it adjusted correctly.  Remember when you push the slider to the right it imprints the customer info and to the left it imprints the merchant info so you really have to go back and forth for a complete imprint.  If it is too tight the card will buckle and move.  Be sure you have plenty of slips and practice adjusting it until you're satisfied.  Good luck, they are tricky at first. 
Marj


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone found customers to be hesitant to have their card imprinted?  I just got an imprinter and have just gotten my merchant services account.  I haven't used it yet (or even messed with it at all), but someone at my day job (the IT guy) was like, nobody's going to want you to imprint their card due to security issues.

How do customers respond to your imprinters?


----------



## Marj (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Kristin,
I live in the deep south where we are not known for being techno-giants so I have had no questions about imprinting a card.  Unless you are in a brick and mortar store I think folks understand "crafters" do not have the latest technology.  At least that's what I have found.  I'm interested to hear others' experiences.  HTH,
Marj


----------



## Bigmoose (Oct 26, 2009)

kwahlne said:
			
		

> Has anyone found customers to be hesitant to have their card imprinted?  I just got an imprinter and have just gotten my merchant services account.  I haven't used it yet (or even messed with it at all), but someone at my day job (the IT guy) was like, nobody's going to want you to imprint their card due to security issues.
> 
> How do customers respond to your imprinters?



I have had no problem at all.  No one has even asked what I do with the copies.  I do keep them in a safe for one year then shred them.

Bruce


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 27, 2009)

i had quite a few charges at my craft fair. the only problem i had was my first few charges i gave the merchant copy to the customer and i kept the customer copy. that was a problem because i am using the truncated slips, which i think are required now. this only shows the last 4 digits of the charge number so that if the customer tossing the receipt in the trash, no one can dig it out and charge their card. 

so i had the copy w/ only the last 4 digits and i had to call each of these customers and explain what happened and apologize as it was my first time with running charge cards. they were very nice about it and no problem to get the info i needed from them. i never made that mistake again! but  i never had anyone ask or question my imprinting of their card. it is also for their info as well, because they see my info for my shop on their slip, in case they need to contact me for any reason.


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, this is very encouraging.  The IT guy was starting to freak me out about it.

Thanks guys, for your very informative replies!  Now I just have to get it all set up and figure out how it all works...  those are my weekend plans.


----------

